# Got My New Poljot Blue Angels Yesterday!



## Ivan (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Just yesterday I got my first Poljot ever (early christmas present







). It's a Blue Angels and WOW!!, what a beauty... I mean, the feel, the finish, the dial, the hands... probably the best watch I own after the $1800 Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece that I have. It's so comfortable that I went to sleep with it on and, for being the first day wearing a brand new watch, it felt just right. Actually from a "quality for the price" standpoint, it's a better value than my Maurice.

The winding feels just great, the sound of the movement coming out of the case sounds clear and crispy, very enjoyable. It has just the right weight for the size. Couldn't find any imperfection on the case. The non-rotating bezel doesn't bother me, I wasn't going to use it any ways (even if I had bought the Breitling). The dial looks just beautiful, very eye-catching. Very, very good quality for the money, if I had bought it in person and the cost was higher, I would've paid more for it (I paid $200 including S&H from Germany to the US) over the Internet. I'm very happy with my pick.









I got it with the white dial and a black leather band with white stitching. The leather band is not of the highest quality but looks good. I'll probably replace it for a better one in the near future. The case cover is stainless steel, I guess I can replace it with the glass one, but I don't know... I think it looks great as it is. What do you guys think?

Sorry that I don't have pictures at the moment (I'm a little behind in technology, don't have a digital camera







), but soon I'll be posting some for you to enjoy.

As the only constructive comment or critique I can say that this particular watch can use a couple more mm in diameter, it'll make it stand out even more... but again, if we make it bigger, it will then be an exact replica of the Breitling I guess...

-Ivan.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

They are lovely watches. Here's mine on a genuine Poljot s/s bracelet...


----------



## Ivan (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice!!







The metal bracelet looks perfect on it... I guess it's just me who loves leather bands... what can I do









By the way... I've noticed that the litle seconds and minutes hands on the left and right circles are different on mine... they are similar to the hour hand with an extra extension to the oposite site... is this ok??









-Ivan.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn









I've just sold mine, reading your post Ivan, makes me wish I hadn't


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Garry said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch, looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## Josh41 (Nov 10, 2006)

Great looking watch. Now I am interested in one! Are these watches well-made? Would it be difficult to repair/maintain/find parts in North America? Thanks!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are pretty well made, any decent watchrepair person should be able to look after it









The 3133 movement has been around for a while....

Welcome to the forum


----------

